# My yabby!They come from Australia!



## kongkongha (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a chinese,I love the nice shrimp，I like to make friends all over the world!
NOW,I will show you my beautiful shrimp!Thank you for watching


----------



## kongkongha (Feb 18, 2013)

！！！


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe those are better known as crayfish......shrimp do not have large claws/pinchers. Very nice looking though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yabby is another name for crayfish or freshwater lobster, not shrimp.

I really like your blue yabby.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya that's one of the nicer blue yabby's I've seen. Really bright colours.


----------

